# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Violonçelistja Klara Bregu

## Albo

*INTERVISTA/ Flet violonçelistja Klara Bregu: Violonçeli mbetet dashuria ime e parë dhe nuk e ndërroj me asgjë*

*Armët e femrës janë zgjuarsia, dashuria dhe butësia*


Albert ZHOLI

Që e vogël, diku rreth moshës 4 vjeç i pëlqente të shikonte emisionet e të dielave kur jepeshin koncerte në RTSH. Halla e saj më e shtyu të marrë pjesë në konkursin e muzikës... Familja e ka përkrahur dhe vazhdon ta përkrahë, (në veçanti babai im), në rrugën e bukur të muzikës. Repertori i saj përfshin të gjitha gjinitë muzikore, duke filluar me paraklasiket e përfunduar me muzikën kontemporane. Violonçeli mbetet dashuria ime e parë dhe nuk e ndërroj me asgjë,- thekson Klara.



Kur keni konkurruar në Akademinë e Arteve, çfarë pjese keni luajtur?



Unë kam konkurruar në Akademinë e Arteve dhe mesa mbaj mend kam luajtur etyd Popper, Bach dhe Koncert C.Saint-Saens. Kam punuar me Astrit Selitën përpara ikjes sime me studime në Universitetin Kombëtar të muzikës në Bukuresht, Rumani. (fitova konkursin në Akademi në Tiranë, por zgjodha të vazhdoj studimet në Rumani).

Me kë ke bashkëpunuar në Bukuresht?

Në Bukuresht kam punuar me A.Niculescu dhe Marin Cazacu (violonçelist i njohur në mbarë botën). Kam dhënë shumë koncerte në formacione të ndryshme, duke filluar me duo violonçel-piano, trio, kuartet harqesh, kuartet me piano, kuintet me piano, orkestër kamerale, orkestër simfonike etj.. Kam bashkëpunuar duke filluar me vitin e dytë të studimeve në Universitetin e Bukureshtit, me orkestrën e dhomës së Radio Rumanisë, me orkestrën kombëtare simfonike të Radio Rumanisë, orkestrën Sinfonia Bucuresti, filarminine Giurgiu etj..



Në tërë këto koncerte a e ke ndjerë veten ndonjëherë keq?

Nuk kam në memorie ndonjë koncert, ku të jem ndjerë keq, të gjitha koncertet të japin shumë emocion dhe në përgjithësi emocione të bukura.



Për më tej cilat janë skenat e botës ku keni debutuar?

Kam luajtur në Cransmontana (Zvicër), Berlin, Hamburg (Gjermani), Nancy (Francë), salla M.Jora (Radiorumania), salla Dalles, Salla Palatului, filarmonia G.Enescu, Salla D.Lipati, G.Enescu (konservatori i Bukureshtit) dhe së fundmi Amaryllis Fleming Concert hall (royal college of music London). Në këtë të fundit koncert i 16dhjetorit  2013, së bashku me mikeshën time sopranon e operës së Bukureshtit, Arlinda Morava.

Çfarë përfshihet në repertorin tuaj?

Repertori im përfshin të gjitha gjinitë muzikore, duke filluar me paraklasiket e përfunduar me muzikën kontemporane. Për zemër kam kompozitorët rus, Shostakovic, Ceaijkovski, Prokofiev etj..

A janë të shumta violonçelistët femra, pasi duket paksa profesion i vështirë për to

Femrat violonçeliste janë të shumta. Mund të përmend disa me famë botërore si M.kliegel, J.DuPre, N.Gutman, Han-Na Chang etj..

Cila është arma më e fortë e femrës për të ecur e sigurt në jetë?

Besoj që arma më e fortë e femrës në jetë është zgjuarsia, patjetër dashuria dhe butësia.

Cilat janë problemet e femrës sot?

Problemet e femrës shqiptare sot janë ekonomike (primare) dhe më pas ato lidhur me mentalitetin, zhvillimin, barazinë ndërmjet femrës dhe mashkullit etj.. Nëse ato do të ishin më të pavarura ekonomikisht (megjithëse është në rritje  numri femrave që jetojnë të pavarura sot) vetëkuptohet që do të kishin mundësi më të madhe zhvillimi, preokupimi për atë çfarë ju pëlqen, për çfarë i bën të ndihen mirë etj..

Keni zgjedhur profesionin e duhur?

Mendoj që profesioni im si artiste, violonçeliste është zgjedhje shumë e mirë, pavarësisht faktit që unë kam mbaruar dhe Akademinë e Studimeve Ekonomike për menaxhim biznesi dhe punoj në këtë fushë.

Si do ta përkufizonit violonçelin?

Violonçeli mbetet dashuria ime e parë dhe nuk e ndërroj me asgjë.

Love all, trust  a fevv, do vvrong to none përkufizim i dashurisë sipas Vv.Shakespeare.

Sot po flitet shumë për mitmarrjen dhe kërkesën e llogarisë në Universitete, cili është mendimi juaj?

Megjithatë, jam mëse e bindur që fenomeni i mitmarrjes nuk është në rritje (mesa po shoh në media). Kërkesa e llogarisë në Universitete ka rënë, fatkeqësisht dhe interesi për artin në përgjithësi, numri i nxënësve dhe studentëve të interesuar për muzikën është në ulje.



Cili ishte recitali juaj më rezultativ?

Koncerti i 17 tetorit 2013, në Teatrin Kombëtar në Tiranë, ishte një recital i imi, i zhvilluar në kuadër të marrëdhënieve 100- vjeçare bilaterale Rumani-Shqipëri, me mbështetjen e Ambasadës së Rumanisë në Tiranë. Unë luajta së bashku me formacionin e universitetit të Arteve drejtuar nga Lorenc Radovani pjesë të ndryshme të repertorit internacional, përfshirë këtu atë rumun dhe shqiptar. Kisha të ftuar mikeshën time sopranon Arlinda Morava dhe interpretuam së bashku disa perla të muzikës lirike shqiptare .

Cili është mendimi juaj për emancipimin e femrës shqiptare?

Emancipimi dhe pavarësia e gruas shqiptare duhet të fillojë me edukimin, rritjen e kërkesës për tu shkolluar, me vlerësimin e rolit të saj në familje, me edukimin që në fillim të jetës se femra është nëna e botës, pa të nuk ka jetëgjatësi. Nëse secila nga ne femrat, në familjet tona do të vlerësonim sa më mirë punën tonë, suportin dhe gjithçka ne ofrojmë, atëherë dhe djemtë tanë, vëllezërit, baballarët do të kuptonin më mirë pozicionin e femrës dhe do ta vlerësonin më shumë. Gjithçka kërkon një kohë por pak e nga pak çdo gjë realizohet. Një femër e realizuar nga ana profesionale mund të përballoje po aq mirë sa një mashkull drejtimin e çdo institucioni. Për më tepër dihet që femrat janë më skrupuloze sesa meshkujt dhe besoj që mund të realizojmë akoma dhe më mirë.

Cili është mendimi juaj për jetën?

Një jetë e lumtur, plus realizim në karrierë, plus realizim në familje.

Mendimi juaj për kirurgjinë plastike?

Nuk jam fans i ndërhyrjeve estetike për tu rinuar, por ndjek të rejat në fushën e kozmetikës...



Marrëdhëniet me pijet alkoolike?

Më pëlqen të pi një gotë verë, të ndihem mirë, por në asnjë mënyre abuzimi. Duhanin nuk e kam pirë kurrë.

----------

